# Blowjob Coupons



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

So I want to make hubs a book for blowjob coupons with various places or positions. Any suggestions to make it kinky and funny?


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Make the position and place a blank line that he can fill out.

Also, I don't know your husband, but I already hate him. Lucky bastard.


----------



## stevehowefan (Apr 3, 2013)

I can't offer much in the way of creativity, but once you're done, have your husband fax or email me a copy of that coupon book for my wife!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Him Driving to your parents house.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Him sitting on the side of the bed with the kids in the next room.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Sometime when you are both out with your friends. Not his.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Movie Theater


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

While he watches porn.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Every time I have tried to cash mine in they were expired.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## desertdog (Apr 22, 2013)

Fun idea. Just do a plain one for "in the car". 

I wish my husband was interested in stuff like that.


----------



## plugfish (Jan 2, 2013)

wonder if walmart has a coupon match policy that would apply


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

No coupons necessary in this house, H can have a BJ however, wherever, whenever he wants. ;-)


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

OP, do you know what your screen name means in Spanish?

:lol


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Hope they work for you.

Personally not a fan of coupon type things related to sex/intimacy. 

My biggest personal issue is with her "wanting" to and desire. While I am still a guy and want it when I can get it, it makes me feel crappy afterwards if there is any feeling of "have to". You know that feeling of I did this so I dont have to hear about it later bj/sex/etc?

Makes me think of a part of the movie Finding Forrester with Sean Connery. While giving advice to his young friend/mentee about a girl, he tells him "unexpected gift at an unexpected time." So simple, yet seldom used.

In 10+ years of marriage, as far as bjs are concerned my wife has done that once. Long ago. Still so powerful that I still remember it though. :banghead:


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool idea...make them look really professional! Most coupons have a stipulation...so make some redeemable with an act on his part that warms your heart. This coupon is redeemable with a planned romantic evening, or weekend stay. Make some redeemable if he had a lousy day at work, or a couple make-up sex coupons. And then of course...have several no stipulation ones that just says just for free. And you can decide for yourself if you do double coupn days.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I think the coupons are cute,fun,and flirtatious  There's nothing sweeter than when you hand the coupon over to your partner and they get a coy sexy look and say 'oooh someone is ready to redeem their offer' 

-shower bj
-outdoor bj
-full body massage with happy ending bj (complete with sexy music,candles,and whipped cream)
-the 69 bj
-the super secret quiet bj in the bathroom during a big party


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Hope they work for you.
> 
> Personally not a fan of coupon type things related to sex/intimacy.
> 
> ...


I bet you would be a fan if your wife handed you one now.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Blowjob Coupons*



BrockLanders said:


> OP, do you know what your screen name means in Spanish?
> 
> :lol


No! What?!


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Ano said:


> No! What?!


Anus, lol


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Blowjob Coupons*



BrockLanders said:


> Anus, lol


Oh my! Lmao


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> I bet you would be a fan if your wife handed you one now.


Yeah I think I would. But only a part of me if it was done out of a sense of obligation. 

Thats become a really big issue for me. The want to vs the have to.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

i love that idea, you get a A+ for awesome idea. i have no complaints i get them whenever i want and sometimes when i dont


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Middle of Everything said:


> Yeah I think I would. But only a part of me if it was done out of a sense of obligation.
> 
> Thats become a really big issue for me. The want to vs the have to.


"Beggers can't be choosers." You have had 1 in 10 years for heavens sake.
I love the coupons idea.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

MrBrains said:


> "Beggers can't be choosers." You have had 1 in 10 years for heavens sake.
> I love the coupons idea.


I actually agree with MoE. Even a coupon, if done because she feels like she has to, kills a good deal of the joy of the BJ, plus leaves you with a level of guilt after you cash it.

I choose not to beg.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm... With a willing partner, the coupon is a great idea. At least, that's my personal feeling. And it sounds like the OP is a willing active partner. So I'd say go for it.

To the ones that don't feel that way, would you be doing things out of "obligation" if you gave your wife a book of "sensual massages" and she redeemed one? Or would you be going "Hell yeah!" and dash for the massage oil? I know which path I'd be taking. Some women truly do love sex and intimacy. Just because it's not that way in your world doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

C


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Ano said:


> Oh my! Lmao


The little tilde over the N is VERY important! lol I humiliated myself in 12th grade AP Spanish. 

I made my husband coupons by hand. I used index cards and decorated them. I did a few for bjs in the shower (huge cuz I hate getting my hair wet.) Bjs in the car and one for a bj while he ate sushi. That was his favorite. 

Include something like...a coupon for 10k free kisses/licks. Then you lay him down and kiss/lick all over his body 10k times. That was a fun one.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

PBear said:


> Hmmm... With a willing partner, the coupon is a great idea. At least, that's my personal feeling. And it sounds like the OP is a willing active partner. So I'd say go for it.
> 
> To the ones that don't feel that way, would you be doing things out of "obligation" if you gave your wife a book of "sensual massages" and she redeemed one? Or would you be going "Hell yeah!" and dash for the massage oil? I know which path I'd be taking. Some women truly do love sex and intimacy. Just because it's not that way in your world doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> C


If I wrote the coupon, it'd be of my own free will, knowing that I was promising to do something for her.

So, short of having literally the worst day ever, I'd dash off to get the massage oil with a smile that looked like the joker (in a good way, not a creepy way, lol).


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> If I wrote the coupon, it'd be of my own free will, knowing that I was promising to do something for her.
> 
> So, short of having literally the worst day ever, I'd dash off to get the massage oil with a smile that looked like the joker (in a good way, not a creepy way, lol).


Exactly (and I feel the same way). And the OP is doing this of her own free will. So any discussion of it being obligatory is kinda pointless, no? Why are you assuming she would be doing it because "she had to"? Why would there be any guilt or obligation, from either person?

C


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Ano just have Dolly draw you some hun


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

BrockLanders said:


> OP, do you know what your screen name means in Spanish?
> 
> :lol


OP:

You might consider a separate coupon book for that one as well.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

PBear said:


> Exactly (and I feel the same way). And the OP is doing this of her own free will. So any discussion of it being obligatory is kinda pointless, no? *Why are you assuming she would be doing it because "she had to"? *Why would there be any guilt or obligation, from either person?
> 
> C


I'm not.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

kingsfan said:


> I'm not.


Actually, you said:


kingsfan said:



> I actually agree with MoE. Even a coupon, if done because *she feels like she has to*, kills a good deal of the joy of the BJ, plus leaves you with a level of guilt after you cash it.
> 
> I choose not to beg.


I assumed (sometimes bad) that the "she" you were referring to was the OP... If you were referring to something/someone else, then I mis-understood.

C


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

PBear said:


> Actually, you said:
> 
> 
> I assumed (sometimes bad) that the "she" you were referring to was the OP... If you were referring to something/someone else, then I mis-understood.
> ...


I just meant women in general. I assumed that the OP was offering them up willingly.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Blowjob Coupons*



SpinDaddy said:


> OP:
> 
> You might consider a separate coupon book for that one as well.


I may have to! Maybe i'll just incorporate it all together! Lol I've made a sex coupon book years ago. This one I want to be all about spontaneous blowjobs!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Perhaps another idea is just telling him that you've signed him up for a "BJ of the month" club. Once a month for the next year, he'll get a totally unexpected BJ. No request on his part, no reciprocation expected. Just drop his pants and go to town.

Preferably not in front of his parents though... Or the kids. But parking lots, middle of the afternoon, while he's on the phone with a friend... All fair game.

C


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Blowjob Coupons*



PBear said:


> Perhaps another idea is just telling him that you've signed him up for a "BJ of the month" club. Once a month for the next year, he'll get a totally unexpected BJ. No request on his part, no reciprocation expected. Just drop his pants and go to town.
> 
> Preferably not in front of his parents though... Or the kids. But parking lots, middle of the afternoon, while he's on the phone with a friend... All fair game.
> 
> C


That would be fun! Except the only alone time we have is after our 4 year old is in bed. Otherwise we're either working or the little one is around.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

PBear said:


> Perhaps another idea is just telling him that you've signed him up for a "BJ of the month" club. Once a month for the next year, he'll get a totally unexpected BJ. No request on his part, no reciprocation expected. Just drop his pants and go to town.
> 
> Preferably not in front of his parents though... Or the kids. But parking lots, middle of the afternoon, while he's on the phone with a friend... All fair game.
> 
> C


Only once a month?? That's terrible! My H gets one once or twice a week. LOL!


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Only once a month?? That's terrible! My H gets one once or twice a week. LOL!


:gun: Not fair. 







Where is the "Im super [email protected] jealous" emoticon?


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

I saw the title of this thread and my first thought was 'I wonder if she takes PayPal'


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

What about one that shows you sleeping and says 3am?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Blowjob Coupons*



Hailey2009 said:


> What about one that shows you sleeping and says 3am?


Oh man! Now that would be tough! Haha


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Ano said:


> So I want to make hubs a book for blowjob coupons with various places or positions. Any suggestions to make it kinky and funny?


You are the greatest wife, EVER!:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

You want a fun idea for a blowjob that's completely private? 

Create your own glory hole curtain and hang it up in the closet. You just get a black shower curtain and hang it up with two hooks. Assuming your closet has two opposite hanging rods, otherwise you may need to get creative with some rope. You hang up the curtain and cut a hole where you think his penis should be, you can adjust the height if you need to, and that's it. 

You could even bring a chair in there so you're not on your knees if you wanted, and who cares he won't be able to see. Alternatively you could make that hole a flab big enough for your lady parts for when it's your turn, except the reverse of that position would have you standing up against it and bending over(against that same chair). And you could also make a big flap at the bottom for discreet cowgirl and doggy style sex. 

There ya go, it's fun freaky and something no other woman would do for him except his adventurous wife. Just make sure you put a lock on the closet or wherever you do this, and he has something to grab onto when his life force leaves his body, if you know what I'm saying


----------



## Jax10 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm... I think one that says "anywhere" would be good. One that say "after a hard days work" or "make a crummy day better" etc. 

I actually think that is better than place, because... at first blush I think what a great idea for this! (And it is). But if you want to have fun you want it to be no where near an obligation (that would take the fun out of it. Just thinking how these things work).

If you really want to do place, think of the things that you want to do. Talk about giving him a window to what turns you on....That'll get him going.

At least that would work for me.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Just have one that says "in public place privately"


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Only once a month?? That's terrible! My H gets one once or twice a week. LOL!


I need to stop reading this thread. There is a growing list of men who have no idea who I am, yet I hate them.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

kingsfan said:


> I need to stop reading this thread. There is a growing list of men who have no idea who I am, yet I hate them.


Aww, your making me feel bad for you. Look, Im a little strange. Definitely not the normal woman. I love giving my H BJ's. He doesnt have to ask, I just give them. And yes I swallow, much less messy that way :smthumbup:


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> The little tilde over the N is VERY important! lol I humiliated myself in 12th grade AP Spanish.
> 
> I made my husband coupons by hand. I used index cards and decorated them. I did a few for bjs in the shower (huge cuz I hate getting my hair wet.) Bjs in the car and one for a bj while he ate sushi. That was his favorite.
> 
> Include something like...a coupon for 10k free kisses/licks. Then you lay him down and kiss/lick all over his body 10k times. That was a fun one.


It's really amazing that one simple diacritic changes anus to year. ano -> año

Imagine a misprint on a coupon from your wife that offered "un ano de servicio gratis".


----------



## farside (Oct 27, 2012)

no suggestions, but that is an awesome idea. Lucky guy.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

LoriC said:


> Aww, your making me feel bad for you. Look, Im a little strange. Definitely not the normal woman. I love giving my H BJ's. He doesnt have to ask, I just give them. And yes I swallow, much less messy that way :smthumbup:


Umm ... Sorry to disagree with you, but in (admittedly limited) experience, more women are happy to give bj's than aren't. And in fact that one was ok to without finishing orally...

So IME women who will massively outnumber those who won't. And most actively enjoy it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> So I want to make hubs a book for blowjob coupons with various places or positions. Any suggestions to make it kinky and funny?


Incorporate a new dimension into your plan. Instead of just looking at places and positions, leave a blank line where he can designate where he wants to finish (mouth, face, breasts, etc.)


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Rags said:


> Umm ... Sorry to disagree with you, but in (admittedly limited) experience, more women are happy to give bj's than aren't. And in fact that one was ok to without finishing orally...
> 
> So IME women who will massively outnumber those who won't. And most actively enjoy it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is very interesting. Judging by what I read on TAM, I didnt think most women enjoyed it, just tolerated it for their SO. Happy to be wrong.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

LoriC said:


> This is very interesting. Judging by what I read on TAM, I didnt think most women enjoyed it, just tolerated it for their SO. Happy to be wrong.


I dont think you are wrong. In fact you are spot on.


----------



## debbysteelefen (May 12, 2013)

Depends on how kinky you want to make it.

In the past, I have given my husbnd a blowjob coupon where the blank stated who, rather than where.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

debbysteelefen said:


> Depends on how kinky you want to make it.
> 
> In the past, I have given my husbnd a blowjob coupon where the blank stated who, rather than where.


Cheating isn't kinky, it's just despressing.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

This would make me a coupon clipper for sure. I wish I could find a place that offers double for your coupons.


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

I gave my H a blank check for anytime anywhere all he has to do is ask. Now if he would just ask. I have always enjoyed but never took to full completion until recently (got a mouthful without warning-not cool btw-but it took the pressure off me trying to figure out what my preference would be, swallow it is)and that just made it that much more fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> This would make me a coupon clipper for sure. I wish I could find a place that offers double for your coupons.


I'd just be happy with finding a place that even accepts the coupons.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

farside said:


> no suggestions, but that is an awesome idea. Lucky guy.


Totally lucky!


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

toxxik said:


> until recently (got a mouthful without warning-not cool btw


How can you be suprised by his climax?

That's at least partially on YOU.


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

Ano said:


> So I want to make hubs a book for blowjob coupons with various places or positions. Any suggestions to make it kinky and funny?


Don't know, but after reading your story, its HIM that should be making you coupons. And a helluva lot of them!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Blowjob Coupons*



dusty4 said:


> Don't know, but after reading your story, its HIM that should be making you coupons. And a helluva lot of them!


Haha! In my dreams! He doesn't have a romantic/spontaneous bone in his body!


----------



## toxxik (May 20, 2013)

talin said:


> How can you be suprised by his climax?
> 
> That's at least partially on YOU.


Because in18 years together that was a first, it is a regular part of foreplay up until then never till completion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

Ano said:


> Haha! In my dreams! He doesn't have a romantic/spontaneous bone in his body!


Well not to change the subject but I just have to ask. He cheats on you and has YOU making him feel like a king? Why are you still with him if you have to be the one to break your back to make the marriage work?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Blowjob Coupons*



dusty4 said:


> Well not to change the subject but I just have to ask. He cheats on you and has YOU making him feel like a king? Why are you still with him if you have to be the one to break your back to make the marriage work?


We got past the infidelity. I forgave him and he certainly has done backflips to prove to me that with me is where he wants to be. 

I am with him because I love him. Not being romantic and spontaneous is just him. He's always been like that. The good about him out weighs the bad.


----------



## dusty4 (May 8, 2013)

Okie doke. But I still say he needs to issue coupons


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

I grabbed screenshots of these:

Sexual Love Coupons

Photoshopped them the way I wanted, printed out in color on heavy stock - and gave a bunch of them to the wife at xmas wrapped up in an antique card box and wrapped in velvet and ribbons. Cheesy - but it was cool. I think I gave her about 30 of them and I included a 1-year expiration date. Full body massage, an 'Don't worry, I'll do that" coupon which might be do the dishes. 'Dinner and a movie', 'Quickie'. 'Fast and hard', 'slow and sensual', 'take me', oral until you are breathless, tie her up... 'all bout you', bunch of them.

Each one has her name on it and that she is the 'only valid redeemer' etc. Even if you dont use these it may give you some ideas. Laugh - Yuo could give him a 10-pack of the same coupon though - some guys are easy to please. 

Romantic: http://www.couponsformylover.com/romantic+love+coupons.aspx
Sexual: http://www.couponsformylover.com/sexual+love+coupons.aspx
fun/flirty... http://www.couponsformylover.com/fun+and+flirty+love+coupons.aspx
Spicy... http://www.couponsformylover.com/spicy+love+coupons.aspx

http://www.couponsformylover.com/CMSFiles/File/SampleLoveCoupon.pdf


----------

